
Shodan … Nuff Said - grecs
http://www.novainfosecportal.com/2012/09/18/shodan-nuff-said/
======
andrewljohnson
Expected story of a nerd who rose to level of shodan in the game of go, oh
well.

~~~
EliRivers
I was hoping for a whimsical piece discussing malevolent AIs from popular
culture.

------
s_henry_paulson
Interesting article, terrible title.

